# Garden Ideas



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Mrs Culex got this sent to her today. Thought there were some nice ideas on it... a few crafty ones too, but the practical ones are definitely worth a look.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Backyard-Diva/117483991696529


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> Mrs Culex got this sent to her today. Thought there were some nice ideas on it... a few crafty ones too, but the practical ones are definitely worth a look.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Backyard-Diva/117483991696529


I loved it, I shared it on my page on fb.....thanx:2thumb:


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Double Like. Thanks! Need a little lighter side of things sometimes. : )


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Those pictures were fun to look through. Thanks for posting.


----------

